# Webanwendung fürs IPad



## Jay1980 (30. Mrz 2012)

Servus, ich muss das Design einer Webanwendung überarbeiten, im Browser ists fein, im IPad zickts. Wie würdet ihr da vorgehen? Gibt es etwa IPad-Simulatoren oder Browser, die die gleiche Engine einsetzen (ich denke Konqueror unter Linux nutzt auch WebKit)? Gibt es CSS-Live-Edit-Browser-Erweiterungen, vergleichbar mit Firebug für den IPad-Browser Safari. Danke vorab.


----------



## MarderFahrer (30. Mrz 2012)

Installier dir den Safari Browser. Gibt es auch für Windows. Der hat nen Develop feature und kann den User Agent umstellen in u.a die Mobile Safari varianten. Siehe Screenshot. Außerdem bringt der auch so etwas wie Firebug mit.

Dann würd ich noch per javascript die Größe des Browsers auf die des iPads einstellen um die genauen Abmessungen zu bekommen. Das geht mittels:

```
javascript:window.scrollTo(0,0);resizeTo(320,547);
```

Da einfach nur die Auflösung von dem iPad Modell nehmen, die du testen willst.


----------



## maki (30. Mrz 2012)

Laut Google soll es auch emulatoren geben, würde mich aber nicht zu sehr darauf verlassen, wenn man möchte dass die (Web-)App auch auf dem iPad läuft & gut aussieht, sollte man das imho an einem iPad sicherstellen.


----------



## Jay1980 (30. Mrz 2012)

Danke an alle, IPad ist die beste Variante klar, aber eine Alternative zum Entwickeln ggf. auch nicht verkehrt. Es zeigt bei mir im Windows-Safari den Listenpunkt 'Develop' aus deinem Screenshot nicht an - wie kann das sein? Ich kann also nicht den User-Agent einstellen.


----------



## MarderFahrer (30. Mrz 2012)

Unter "Preferences > Advanced" gibt es eine checkbox "Show Develop Menu in menu bar". Die muss gecheckt sein.


----------



## Jay1980 (11. Apr 2012)

Okay, jetzt ist es so, dass ich ein IPad hier habe, im konkreten Fall ist ein Datepicker und ein InputField mit z-index: auto eingestellt. Auf dem Rechner wird der Datepicker nach Aktivierung auf z-index: 100 gesetzt. Der DatePicker liegt somit oberhalb des Eingabefeldes. Auf dem IPad-Simulator genauso - auf dem IPad aber nicht. Ich wollte nun ein paar Sachen schauen können, aber die WebDeveloper-Erweiterung scheint auf dem IPad nicht zu gehen bzw. zu existieren - wie sollte ich nun vorgehen?


----------

